# אפשר שרשור תסרוקות?



## אביה המואביה (30/3/13)

אפשר שרשור תסרוקות?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
טוב, אז אני מנסה למצוא תסרוקות שאני חושבת בכיוון שלהן, ואני לא ממש יודעת מה הכיוון שלי. 

אז למה שלא נפתח פה שרשור שבו כל אחת משרשרת תמונה של התסרוקת שהיתה לה, או תמונה של תסרוקת שהיא היתה רוצה שתהיה לה בחתונה?


----------



## moshavnikit (30/3/13)

מה שרציתי 
התסרוקת שלי בכלל לא יצאה בכיוון, מאוד התאכזבתי.. אבל הייתי בהיי ומאושרת וזה בכלל לא עניין אותי. גם היום זה לא הכי מזיז לי כי אני מסתכלת על התמונות וחושבת רק על כמה היה כיף ושממש לא מעניין אותי שהתסרוקת לא הייתה מה שרציתי.


----------



## moshavnikit (30/3/13)

מה שרציתי, תמונה מאחור


----------



## moshavnikit (30/3/13)

מה שיצא 
עם סבתא. מתברר שאין לי תמונה בהכנות של התסרוקת מאחור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא נורא.

הבעיה העיקרית שלי הייתה שכל הקונסטרוקציה יצאה מאוד גבוהה לטעמי ואני לא אוהבת מגדלים..
מקדימה זה היה גם קצת עקום לטעמי והקשת ישבה באלכסון, לא ברור לי למה לא אמרתי על זה כלום. בעצם כן ברור לי.. כי זה לא כ"כ עניין אותי, הייתי קצת בלחץ וחיכיתי לפגוש את החצי, ידעתי שהמעצב שיער בלחץ ולא היה לי סבלנות כ"כ להסביר לו ולהתעסק איתו (זה בעייתי, שמאבדים סבלנות לדבר עם הספק.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). ומאחור במקום שכל הנופלים יגיעו מלמעלה למטה, הוא העלה לי את הכל למעלה. 
זה מה שהוא עשה לי בניסיון, והסברתי לו מראש שלא אהבתי את מה שהיה בניסיון ושזה גבוה לי מדי ומעוצב מדי אז הוא אמר סבבה ועשה בכל זאת את מה שהוא רצה והיה לו נוח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (או חשב שהתאים לי. הוא אמר בניסיון שתסרוקת נמוכה פחות תתאים לי כי יש לי צוואר קצר, אבל על התסרוקת הספציפית הזאת שביקשתי אחרי הניסיון הוא אמר שהוא יעשה אותה ולא עשה. גם אם הוא חשב שהיא לא מתאימה לי, הוא היה צריך להגיד ולהבהיר שהוא הולך לכיוון אחר).


----------



## Shir Rose (31/3/13)

בעיניי זה נראה יפה וממש דומה


----------



## moshavnikit (31/3/13)

תודה 
לשמחתי זה לא מטריד אותי כמו שחשבתי שיטריד אותי אם משהו לא היה כמו שרציתי


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/3/13)

המלצה - שגיא דהרי 
דקה לפני כניסה לשמלת הכלה.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/3/13)

זוית נוספת


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/3/13)

לבושה ככלה


----------



## FayeV (30/3/13)

התסרוקת שלי - מקדימה 
בהתחלה מאוד חששתי מלעשות תסרוקת אסופה כי אני די מלאה בפנים, אבל אתי אלבכרי (שעשתה לי את האיפוא והשיער) שכנעה אותי, ובסוף לדעתי יצא נחמד


----------



## FayeV (30/3/13)

והתסרוקת מאחורה


----------



## butwhy (30/3/13)

התלבטות בקשר לתסרוקת.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ת.. 
ממש אשמח לעצות כי תמיד יש לכן רעיונות מעולים וטעם מעולה, וכי אני לא מבינה בכל העניין שומדבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התסרוקת שלי כנראה תהיה שיער פזור עם בייבי ליס. רציתי לשים איזו קשת.. אבל אז נתקלתי בדברים של איה בן יעקב והתאהבתי באפרודיטה (קישור למטה). זו סיכה גמישה אז עקרונית אפשר לסדר אותה כמו קשת.
הבעיה היא שאני לא בטוחה שזה ממש מתאים לשיער פזור בלי שום תסרוקת כמו שאני רוצה.. מה אתן אומרות? יכול לעבוד על שיער פזור בתור קשת? בצורה אחרת? או שעדיף לקנות איזו מסרקיה נחמדה..?








http://market.marmelada.co.il/products/79306


----------



## תפו ופוזה (30/3/13)

כאשר אוספים 
המראה נשמר מטוקטק כל הערב וזה משמעותי
לכן ההמלצה לאסוף.


----------



## American Starfish (1/4/13)

חברות שלי דווקא אמרו שהתפרק להן לגמרי 
בסוף הערב...


----------



## תפו ופוזה (1/4/13)

תלוי מי עושה את העבודה 
אני וגם הבת הצטערנו שאנו צריכות לפרק את השיער ב 3:30 בבקר.
לא זז.


----------



## simplicity83 (1/4/13)

מסכימה איתך, תלוי מי עושה ותלוי איזו תסרוקת 
לי היה אסוף, אבל יחסית מרושל וטבעי, כלומר לא היו לי 100 סיכות וטונה ספריי 
ועדיין - שגיא עשה עבודה כל כך טובה שהתסרוקת נראתה מעולה גם בארבע ומשהו כשהגענו למלון 
וכל זה למרות שקפצתי לבריכה, חיבקתי ונישקתי את כווולם בלי לחשוש בקבלת הפנים ובחופה והשתוללתי ברחבת הריקודים. 
כן יצאו איזה שוונץ או שניים קטנים מהגולגול לקראת הסוף, כי התעקשתי שלא יהיה הדוק. אבל התסרוקת עדיין נראתה מעולה. 
כנ"ל לגבי האיפור - הוא היה אפילו יותר עמיד ולא זז מילימטר. הגעתי למלון עם איפור שנראה כמעט כמו שיצאתי מהסטודיו. 

כמובן שלמי שהולכת על שיעור פזור/חצי פזור עם בייביליסים למיניהם זה כנראה פחות יחזיק.. 
אבל כשיש מעצב שיער טוב, התסרוקות מחזיקות מצויין.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (1/4/13)

תמימות דעים 
ראי גם אותי סירק שגיא.


----------



## yael rosen (30/3/13)

להתייעץ עם מעצב/ת השיער 
שלך

כך תקבלי את התשובה הנכונה ביותר
אני מאוד אוהבת שיער פזור עם טאץ' הורס
והסיכה שהעלת - הורסת


----------



## butwhy (30/3/13)

אני מתחתנת בפראג.. אין מעצב שאפשר לשאול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל אולי אני אתייעץ עם המעצבת של הסיכה בעצמה, היא ממש נחמדה..
תודה על התשובות!


----------



## nino15 (30/3/13)

הייתה לי תסרוקת מאוד דומה למה שאת מתארת 
קודם כל, הסיכה הזאת ממש יפה! ממש אהבתי... הייתה לי "קשת" מאוד דומה שבעצם לא ממש הייתה קשת. זה גם הייתה מעין קשת גמישה כזאת, והמעצב שיער שם לי אותה בשיער עם סיכות כדי שתישאר במקום. 
זה יכול להיות מאוד יפה, אבל אם אין לך מעצב שיער, נסי לשחק עם זה בבית ולראות איך זה נראה.


----------



## butwhy (30/3/13)

זה בדיוק מה שהיה לי בראש! 
דבר ראשון, התמונה מהממת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התסרוקת שלך היא ממש מה שהיה לי בראש. לא הייתי בטוחה שאפשר לעצב ככה את השיער עם קשת שהיא לא קשיחה, אבל אני רואה שזה אפשרי (ויפהפה), אז נראה לי שאלך על זה.
אני מתכננת ללכת למספרה בפראג (ואם זה בסדר מצידך, להראות את התמונה שלך ולהגיד: אני רוצה ככה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), פשוט לא יהיה לי איש מקצוע להתייעץ איתו לפני היום של הטקס, וחששתי שזה עלול לא לעבוד בזמן אמת..
תודה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נ.ב - יש לך שיער חלק בד"כ? הבייביליס החזיק מעמד?


----------



## nino15 (30/3/13)

כמה תשובות 
קודם כל, הוספתי עוד תמונה כדי שתראי (את יכולה לראות עוד תמונות של השיער בקרדיטים שלי בחתימה)

זה לגמרי אפשרי לעשות עם קשת לא קשיחה, זה פשוט מצריך כמה סיכות.

וברור שאין בעיה שתראי להם תמונות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יש לי בד"כ שיער מתולתל בכלל, שאני מחליקה עם מחליק שיער כמעט כל הזמן (כן, אני יודעת, זה הורס את השיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
מה שהמעצב עשה זה ככה - קודם כל הוא עשה לי פן חלק, ואז שם לי רולים בשיער וחיכינו קצת. ואז הוא פירק את הרולים, הוסיף תוספת שיער ועשה בייבליס קצת ובסוף שם את הקשת עם מלא סיכות כדי שתחזיק ושם מלא ספריי. שימי לב שגם יש מין "גבעת" שיער מאחורי הקשת כדי שהקשת קצת "תבלוט" (לא יודעת אם אני מסבירה כמו שצריך...).
הבייבליס החזיק סבבה, בהתחשב בזה שרקדתי וקפצתי כמו משוגעת. לקראת הסוף כבר די השתטח, אבל עדיין היו לי "בקבוקים". אני מניחה שזה גם קשור לכמויות הספריי המטורפות שהיו לי בשיער...


----------



## butwhy (30/3/13)

תודה רבה 
על התשובות!
הקרדיטים שלך ממש יפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מעולה, אז אני אראה את התמונות שלך ואקווה שהספרים בפראג יודעים לעשות תסרוקות כמו הישראלים... 
השיער שלי חלק בד"כ אז אני מקווה שהרולים/ בייביליס יתפסו.. אני גם אבקש מלאאאא ספריי בשיער!


----------



## piloni86 (31/3/13)

לרוב בייביליס נהרס 
אין מה לעשות, לבייביליס קשה להישמר כל היום. במיוחד שהשיער עובר הרבה באירוע עצמו: מקדימים, צילומים, ריקודים..
הייתי ממליצה על תסרוקת שניתן לפרק אחרכך וככה הבייביליס ישמרו.


----------



## yael rosen (30/3/13)

מיקי זייתוני 
האיש
האגדה
וידי האומן

פירוט עליו בקרדיטים שלי
התסרוקת - סידור (התלתלים) הסוררים, סה טו.


----------



## פרילי 86 (30/3/13)

זה מה שאני רוצה 
רק עם שיער חום


----------



## תותית1212 (30/3/13)

זה מהמם לדעתי 
אם את יכולה להרשות לעצמך שיער פזור.. לכי על זה.
(לי יש שיער מתולתל שברור שיתבלגן תוך שעה, יהיה לי חם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וזה יציק לי בעיניים).

את חושבת שנזר פרחים זה יפה? אני מאוד הייתי רוצה לעשות... אפשר עם שיער אסוף בצורת גולגול? אמא שלי התחתנה עם נזר פרחים ושיער פזור מתולתל, חבל שאני לא יכולה להיראות כמוה..


----------



## פרילי 86 (30/3/13)

על חם עוד לא חשבתי... 
השיער שלי אף פעם לא הולך לשום מקום, נשאר ישר ישר, גם כשמבקשים ממנו יפה לעשות משהו, הוא נשאר ישר. אלא אם ממלאים אותו בג'ל או משהו (אבל אז הוא כבר פחות השיער שלי).
מקסימום אם יהיה לי חם כשארקוד- אז אעשה קוקו 
העלתי תמונה של שיער עם פרחים ואסוף. נראה לי שאפשר לשנות את הצמה, ולהחליף אותה בנזר פרחים. מה את אומרת? חוץ מזה שגם ככה זה ממש יפה.


----------



## תותית1212 (30/3/13)

זאת תסרוקת יפה מאוד גם 
מעצב השיער טען (ואחרי שהדגים לי, גם הסכמתי איתו) ששיער אסוף נמוך מבגר אותי -ועם המוני השיערות הלבנות שלי באמת נראיתי כמו סבתא  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- אז החלטנו ביחד שאני זקוקה למתיחה טובה ושיער אסוף גבוה גבוה.
וכמובן הבנתי שאני הולכת לצבוע את השיער בפעם הראשונה בחיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




איפה את מוצאת תמונות של תסרוקות עם פרחים? אני הולכת לצלול ולחפש גם


----------



## פרילי 86 (30/3/13)

פינטרסט 
ימים שלמים של רביצה מול פינטרסט... התמכרות כבר אמרנו?


----------



## תותית1212 (30/3/13)

חששתי שזאת תהיה התשובה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נתראה בעוד שנה, כשאסיים לחפור שם!


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/3/13)

הוווו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 זו תסרוקת מקסימה


----------



## yael rosen (30/3/13)

מהמם 
וללא ספק, הייתי שמה כזה זר על הראש בדיעבד
מהמם.

העליתי עוד תמונה בשבילך


----------



## פרילי 86 (30/3/13)

תודה  נראה איך זה יהיה עלי... 
נראה לי שאני אעשה ניסיון בקרוב, בפעם הבאה שאהיה ליד חנות פרחים, לראות מה אני חושבת על זה.


----------



## טן הקטנה (30/3/13)

ומה עושה מי שיש לה פוני?? 
אז אני עם פוני בובה כבר המון שנים ולא מוכנה לוותר עליו ביום החתונה.....
מישהי מכירה מעצב שיער שעשה תסרוקת למישהי עם פוני וזה היה מוצלח???
מצרפת תמונה להדגמת הפוני


----------



## Shir Rose (31/3/13)

כל מעצב שיער טוב יעשה לך תסרוקת יפה 
עם או בלי פוני..


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (30/3/13)

ה"תסרוקת" שהייתי לי - ושרציתי 
אני ממש לא טיפוס של תסרוקות, רציתי שיער טבעי כמו ביום יום ...
פזור וחלק ! 
וכך היה... 

היו אנשים שהופתעו (ולפני החתונה ניסו לשכנע אותי לבחור במשהו אחר...)..

אני המשכתי בשלי


----------



## American Starfish (1/4/13)

זה מהמם!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרבה יותר יפה לך מתסרוקת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם אני רוצה כזה!
איך עשית את השיער? מישהו עשה לך פן או לבד?
השתמשת בחומרים כלשהם כדי שהוא יחזיק מעמד?


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (1/4/13)

תודה !!  
השיער שלי חלק טבעי, אבל בשביל להרגיש שעשיתי משהו, הלכתי לעשות פן במספרה.

בלי ספריי / מוס / משהו שאפשר לחשוב עליו.
החזיק מעמד כל הערב.


----------



## כרמל יהלום (30/3/13)

ה"תסרוקת" שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קוקו - as simpel as that


----------



## American Starfish (31/3/13)

תמונה יפה! מעצב שיער או DIY?


----------



## כרמל יהלום (1/4/13)

עשיתי לבד כי זה סה"כ הכל קוקו


----------



## Forest Girl (30/3/13)

אני (וספוילר ראשון לקרדיטים) 
עדיין אין לנו תמונות מהצלם, אבל מצרפת כמה תמונות של שתסרוקת שעשה לי שגיא דהרי המדהים והמוכשר, שאני ממליצה עליו בטירוף!


----------



## Forest Girl (30/3/13)

עוד אחת מכיוון אחר 
כאן חתכתי את בעלי היקר באופן חוראני למדי...


----------



## Forest Girl (30/3/13)

ומקדימה 
תמונה לא איכותית, אבל רואים כאן בערך גם את האיפור שעשתה לי טלי פאוור, המוכשרת והמדהימה לא פחות


----------



## Forest Girl (30/3/13)

אולי הפעם?


----------



## yael rosen (31/3/13)

את הורסת!!!


----------



## Forest Girl (31/3/13)

תודה רבה


----------



## Norma Desmond (1/4/13)

יפיפיה! והאיפור באמת הורס!


----------



## pipidi (31/3/13)

יפיפיה מקדימה ומאחורה.


----------



## simplicity83 (31/3/13)

מצטרפת לממליצות על שגיא דהרי ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וכמובן על טלי פאוור המהממת שאיפרה אותי. 

התסרוקת היתה בדיוק מה שרציתי - שיער אסוף ומורם, שיהיה אצילי אבל מצד שני לא יראה עשוי מדי. 
או כמו שאני תמיד אומרת , רציתי תסרוקת שתראה כאילו אני עשיתי אותה לעצמי, אם רק הייתי מוכשרת כמוהו.
הייתי עם שמלת סטרפלס ואני חושבת שאסוף זה הכי מחמיא ומדגיש את איזור עצמות הבריח (לכן גם לא ענדתי שרשרת). המחוך שלי היה עמוס יחסית, עם חגורה שחורה אז לא רציתי להעמיס עם תכשיט לשיער. הייתי רק עם עגילים
בנוסף, התחתנו ב- 29.8 בגן פתוח לגמרי ככה שגם מבחינה פרקטית זה היה הכי מומלץ. 

האיפור והשיער החזיקו פרפקט, גם ב3:30 בבוקר אחרי קפיצה לבריכה והשתוללויות. 
מצורפת תמונה מקדימה, בקרדיטים שלי יש עוד הרבה תמונות


----------



## תפו ופוזה (31/3/13)

אין כמו הזוג הזה 
גם אנו לקחנו אותם  לכלה ולשתי האמהות. 
את ניראת מליון דולר.


----------



## simplicity83 (31/3/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הם אכן מוכשרים ומקסימים


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/3/13)

תסרוקות שחשבתי עליהן... 
טוב, אז אחרי שעברתי על התגובות המקסימות עם התמונות היפות שלכן, חיפשתי כמה תמונות בגוגל, והנה כמה דברים שמצאתי:


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/3/13)

עוד אחת


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/3/13)

אוי, הראשונה לא עלתה.. 
הנה:


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/3/13)

עוד...


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/3/13)

ואחרונה...


----------



## מנגו חצוף (31/3/13)

וואו!!! כולן ממש מהממות!!!


----------



## אביה המואביה (31/3/13)

תודה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מקווה שגם עליי זה ייראה מהמם..


----------



## תותית1212 (31/3/13)

פרחים בשיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז, איזה פרחים כדאי לשזור בשיער? בא לי הרבה.....

ואיך זה משתלב עם כל האססוריז האחרים? אולי הם צריכים לתקשר עם הזר?

גיבסניות כבר ידוע.





 מה עוד? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני כל כך אוהבת פרחים....

בכלל, צריך להכין מהם איזה מבנה עם חוט תיל או רק להביא ככה למעצב?


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (31/3/13)

לי היה פרח בשיער!! 
מעשה ידיה של אבישג קופלמן המוכשרת (מכופתרות)


----------



## Norma Desmond (1/4/13)

שאלה מצוינת! אני גם אשמח לדעת 
בעקרון מעצב השיער אמר לי להביא אותם כמו שהם והוא ישלב לי אותם בשיער עם סיכות
אבל באמת שאין לי מושג איזה פרחים מתאימים לעניין חוץ מגיבסניות 
אלה צריכים להיות פרחים קטנים ועדינים , ורצוי כאלה שלא ימותו וינבלו לנו על הראש במהלך היום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תכלס, נורא קיוויתי שהוא יביא את הפרחים איתו ויחסוך לי את התהיות האלה, אבל אני מניחה שזה לא ממש התפקיד שלו... והם באמת צריכים להתאים פחות או יותר לסקאלת הצבעים של החתונה (אם יש) ולזר שמחזיקים ביד


----------



## RegiKo (31/3/13)

זה מה שאני רוצה


----------



## תות ותותי (31/3/13)

התסרוקת הפשוטה שלייי - מקדימה 
נעשתה בידי נתנאל מלול האומן


----------



## תות ותותי (31/3/13)

ומאחורה


----------



## טוטי34 (31/3/13)

איפה אני יכולה להשיג מסרקייה בלבן או בשקוף? 
כל מה שאני מוצאת זה בצבע שחור,וזה יקר לי לקנות אחת מוכנה..אני רוצה להכין בעצמי...


----------



## miriti83 (31/3/13)

אני חושבת שב"אבגד" או בחנויות יצירה


----------



## miriti83 (31/3/13)

מצטרפת גם, למרות שעוד לא העליתי קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני רציתי סוג של פזור (יותר לכיוון החצי קוקו, כדי שהשיער לא יפריע לי), בייביליס, קצת נוטה לצד.
קיבלתי בדיוק את זה ונורא אהבתי. לא זז כל הלילה.
את המסרקיה עיצבה לי אלינור לרמן, שהיא גם מעצבת השמלה. היא לא לקחה על זה תשלום ונתנה לי להשאיר אותה למזכרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המעצבת היא דלית זרנקין


----------



## miriti83 (31/3/13)

ומזוית יותר נורמלית (ועם המסרקיה...)


----------



## orangeada (31/3/13)

מקסים! השיער הקצר שמשוך לצד לא ברח/הפריע?


----------



## miriti83 (31/3/13)

לא זז מילימטר 
אפילו לא בשלב ה head banging


----------



## miriti83 (31/3/13)

ומי שמחבבת צמות 
זאת התסרוקת של אחותי המקסימה. אגב, כמעט הכל פה תוספות שיער, כולל הצמה. במהלך היום השיער הפך לפחות נוקשה ונראה הרבה יותר טבעי.
גם את זאת עשתה דלית זרנקין והשיער החזיק כל הערב, למרות שהשיער של אחותי אפילו לא מחזיק פן והיא השתוללה בטירוף כל הלילה


----------



## miriti83 (31/3/13)

וזוית נוספת


----------



## miriti83 (31/3/13)

חתכתי את התמונה בצורה מצערת


----------



## American Starfish (31/3/13)

אני כלה בעייתית ששונאת תסרוקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הדבר היחיד שאני רוצה זה שיער פזור, חלק- חלק, ככל הנראה עם זר פנינים מסביב לראש.
האם פן פשוט יספיק לי? או שיש טכניקת כלות מיוחדת גם לזה?


----------



## yael rosen (1/4/13)

תראי את השיער של מיצי חתולת רחוב 
זה יפה בטירוף!!!
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=168379696
לגבי הפנינים וטכניקות החזקה שלהם על הראש - כדאי להתייעץ עם מעצב/ת שיער או לחפש משהו שיכול להתקע עם סיכות


----------



## American Starfish (1/4/13)

זה באמת מהמם! 
תודה על העצה לגבי הפנינים, אולי אפילו התופרת תדע את זה (קניתי פנינים וביקשתי ממנה לעשות זר).


----------



## ליליH (1/4/13)

מקדימה


----------



## ליליH (1/4/13)

מאחורה


----------



## hagaraf (1/4/13)

זה מאד יפה 
אצל מי עשית?


----------



## ליליH (1/4/13)

תודה  
עשיתי במוסקבה (מאחר והתחתנתי שם), נראה לי אצל המעצבת הראשונה שדיברתי איתה


----------



## hagaraf (1/4/13)

קצת רחוק לי אבל תודה


----------



## Danits8 (1/4/13)

שירשור מעולה!!! 
אני מתחתנת עוד חצי שנה וזה פשוט שרשור אדיר אביה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



צירפתי את התמונה של תסרוקת שאני הייתי רוצה - ובהחלט לקחתי מכל הדוגמאות הנל כמה רעיונות
מזל טוב!!!


----------

